# Anyone know why dealers put a blue dot on the headlight of their cars?



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

I noticed a dealer employee putting a blue dot on the headlights of cars the other day at a dealership, anyone know what that means? Is it b/c a car has been there a certain length of time? 

I can't surmise any other ideas..... 

Interesting none the less


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

PDI'd possibly? Inventoried? Sold? Auto vs manual tranny? Cars that have "rustproofing" applied? Could be anything. 

Try not to worry about it. :beer:


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

It usually means that the car is aged inventory and salespeople will get spiffs to sell it before newer delivered vehicles. You should have extra negotiating power with this. 

Personally I feel it's a terrible system. Only dealers with the 'old mindset' of car selling do this. I will say that mostly domestic dealers do this. You'll never (or rarely) find an import dealer doing this.


----------



## C_McCoy (Oct 7, 2012)

*Wouldn't worry about it*

I work at a VW dealership. I don't work in sales but I know that they put paint dots on the windshields of the cars. red dot means interior has been checked and is good. Blue dot means all glass has been checked for issues. Green dot means body has been checked for issues. That doesn't mean its the same where you are though. Just thought Id give my 2 cents =)


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Blue Dot*

Most dealers have vendors that stop out weekly to do things like chip repairs on windshields, paintless dent removal, ect. Those vendors will typically put a small dot on the headlamp once they look at a car so they know the next time they come back they have already seen that vehicle.


----------

